# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Joukkoliikenneaiheisten tavaroiden osto/myynti

## kemkim

Missäs olisi hyvä harrastaa joukkoliikenneaiheisen tavaran kaupustelua? Itselläni olisi esimerkiksi kiinnostusta Matkahuollon sarjalipuille ja järki sanoisi, että tällaisella foorumilla voisi löytyä myös henkilöitä, joilla olisi tällaisia myynnissä. Vanhoja aikataulukirjoja voivat myös jotkut haluta ostaa, tai matkalippuja. Olisiko tälle foorumille aiheellista perustaa oma osasto näitä varten, vai mihin osastoon tällaiset ilmoitukset olisi parasta laittaa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Olisiko tälle foorumille aiheellista perustaa oma osasto näitä varten, vai mihin osastoon tällaiset ilmoitukset olisi parasta laittaa?


Ilmoitukset voi laittaa sen aihepiirin osastoon, jota ilmoitus koskee. Niinpä esim. Matkahuollon sarjalippuja voi kysellä kauko- ja tilausliikenteen osastolla (vaikka niillä voikin matkustaa monen kaupungin paikallisliikenteessäkin).

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jos tuollaisia alkaa tulla enemmänkin, oman pörssiosaston luominen olisi ihan fiksu idea. Siellä olisivat pois keskustelun tieltä taikka toisaalta helposti kiinnostuneiden löydettävissä. Tosin ensi hätään riittänee kun avaa oman säikeen aiheesta juuri niin kuin ylläpito ohjeisti... Mutta jos kaupanteko alkaa kerätä suosiota...

----------

